# Dog Cake



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

this is great.......


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow . . . and we thought grooming was time consuming!! I'm exhausted just looking at this, but it sure it cute. I wouldn't be able to eat it though. It's too great a work of art . . . she is really talented.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That was freakin' amazing. I loved the tongue and how she did the fur. 
Psssst...don't eat the head. :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to cool....it is exhausting to watch!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

WOW!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! What talent! I liked the little tongue too. Looks just like the dog in the picture! Amazing!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

that was awesome!
today's my dad's bday. i just killed my SECOND duncan hine's cake ound:
dh is on his way to walmart, to get pre-made. i suck.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

*that's so funny...*

I just asked Alan if we could get our wedding cake to look like Guapo, but he said he wouldn't want to eat it


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, that was such a great video! I wonder how long it took her to actually make.

Connie


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Mijo's Mom said:


> Wow, that was such a great video! I wonder how long it took her to actually make.
> 
> Connie


At the start it says "from 4 days to 4 minutes" so I assume it took 4 days. Just like on Ace of Cakes. Wow!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That was amazing, I want a doggie cake of both Riley & Monte together.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That's incredible. My DIL has gotten some unbelievable cakes for her son's birthdays. These things are definitely works of art.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, that was awesome!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Oops! I must have missed that part


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That is just incredible. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

